

HAKMEM - jefffoster
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAKMEM

======
chadaustin
Hacker's Delight builds upon HAKMEM, cataloguing all kinds of bit-twiddling
tricks. It's not the kind of book you'll use every day*, but it's a great
reference for your bookshelf.

<http://www.hackersdelight.org/>

If you do use it every day, I'd love to know where you work.

~~~
bhiggins
Hardly ever use it, but we have, for example, used the tricks to count the
number of set bits found in Hacker's Delight :)

------
tomstuart
Alan Mycroft has given some C interpretations of HAKMEM examples at
<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~am21/hakmemc.html>.

------
odyniec
This piece is quite charming: "If arithmetic overflow is a fatal error, some
fascist pig with a read-only mind is trying to enforce machine independence."
(Item 154)

------
wazoox
Some of these are pretty hardcore...

